# Dissapointed with my kid's school experience.



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Alrighty, so this is really just a general vent/rant about my disappointment with my daughters school experience so far. I just need a place to spew it, so feel free to lurk or share any of your own experiences or thoughts..(most of my threads die on contact, and that's okay) And Of course this is nothing "new and surprising" as the failures of public education are long known and regularly hashed out in forums like this. 

But the thing is, I really tried to be more balanced in my expectations of it. I knew that railing away about the gross incompetence and inefficiency of a system we need to (for the time being) partake in, wasn't going to be helpful or constructive for any of us, and that openly critiquing the school, it's members or the overall system in front of my daughter would only set it up in her mind as something undeserving of her full attention and effort, possibly even diminishing many of the beautiful and inspiring experiences she does have there. So I've been very careful in the way I speak of it, interact with the educators.. privately holding to the idea that while it's a complete shit-show, it's a shit-show we must embrace, extracting as much good from it as possible, fully knowing that at the end of the day that it is my and the partners responsibility (extended family, to a lesser extent).. to raise and educate our child. Public education is seen as more of a supplement, a band-aid there to support things we just don't always have the time, resources or personal skill and experience to cover. And, there's socialization, which is important. Something that doesn't come super-easily to two fairly introverted and withdrawn parents. Something my seemingly extroverted child absolutely requires, thrives in. Though, still a love/hate with that socialization. Lot's of opportunity for her to learn how to work well with others, be exposed to diverse psychology and behavior, develop friendships, to understand 'the pecking order' of "real-life", disheartening as it may be. It's an important dance, learning how to be part of the world, operate well within it's often unfair or confining limitations, without too greatly compromising ones values, ideals and sensitivity. I accept this. 

But god dam, If it doesn't grind my gears on the day to day. 

Parent teacher conference last night. Waited over an hour in the hallway, as the teacher finished up the meeting with the prior parents, which ran 45 minutes over our appointment time. 

We finally get into the class, and the teacher (who is very young and new - this is her first year teaching in a public education setting) tells us right off the bat that this should be 'quick and easy' since my daughter is meeting or exceeding all areas. I thought that was interesting. That she would so confidently assume that's all we cared to know. I could give fuckall about the 'standardized tests' but that is what the entire meeting focused on, despite the fact that I made it clear (as politely as possible) that we weren't overly concerned with those measures.. finding them to be a very general guideline for development. Not one personal observation about my child, not one strength or weakness mentioned. I specifically said (in the final 1 minute provided us to ask questions) "So all of that seems great. But what I'd really like to know, what I'm much more interested in, is how my child appears to be doing in the class... the social/emotional angle. Does she get a long with others well? Are there any more particular behaviors or interests you've noticed?" Only to be met with another generic "she's doing absolutely great, meeting and exceeding in all those areas." FFS! Of the 15 minutes we spent here, she ran through a folder of graphs and charts showing where my child places in reading, mathematics, spelling and writing compared to the school and distract average (above in all but penmanship needs improvement). Actually, that took about 5 minutes and then the remaining 10 were used to hand me stacks of papers with all kinds of online-resources, learning tools and applications. Nothing meaningful exchanged, just resources. I could have gotten more insight into my childs educational experience Webexing from home with a robot or reviewing test results and resource links in a PP presentation. 

*Sigh*

My daughters preschool teachers were absolutely amazing. They were a married couple in their early 50's (I believe an ENFJ/ISFP duo) both with masters in education and child development. Strongly opposed to public education, when I told them of the school we were planning to put my daughter in (this public one, which comes 'highly recommended') the ENFJ threw up a surprising amount of pushback, said after working in public education for nearly two decades and throughout various districts of socio-economic variety.. she wouldn't recommend it to anyone if it could be avoided. Not even (or maybe even, especially) 'the best of the best' in terms of scoring. 

I was absolutely in love with them and the environment they created. They cooked breakfast every morning for the kids, often tying it in with whatever book or theme they were focusing on, like green eggs and ham or stone soup, etc. They had a consistent routine which involved the children playing musical instruments as a group in the morning while the couple sang and danced with their guitars. They practiced sign language and yoga regularly (the husband, who I think was ISFP, would sometimes go a full day only speaking in sign, heavily focusing on younger children with language delays, making it this kind of silly, codified game between them, allowing them to feel special and understood). They grew a community garden in the far back of their play yard, spending 2-3 hours a day in it.. teaching the kids a lot about nature, planting and growing.. and every fall they'd have the children help them harvest, wash and prep the fruits and vegetables they grew all summer to make soups and treats for this big, celebratory feast that the children and their families would attend, while the kids put on plays and puppet shows. They went on nature hikes twice a week (their location just happened to be placed next to a beautiful, naturally forested area) and also did regular field-trips. They learned about and celebrated all kinds of different holidays; Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Halloween, Day of the Dead, Bodhi Day, Diwali, etc. and there were no stupid, uptight restrictions or rules about anyone decorating a tree or saying 'Christmas' instead of "X-mas' or 'seasons greetings!'. They had a handful of class pets that the children were tasked with caring for (birds, goldfish, guinea pigs, etc.) including this amazingly mellow and fat old lab mix that could somehow sleep for hours, plopped smack dab in the middle of a busy play area with kids tripping over him, pulling on his ears, crying and shrieking (enneagram 9 hmm) without disturb. 

But it wasn't even any of this that made the environment so amazing. It was the teachers themselves, it was that they were naturally gifted in understanding children, and it was backed by years and years of experience as well as academia and theory. Being private, they had so much more leeway and creative freedom to run it the way they wanted, they could easily adapt the curriculum to the children's needs. 

To go from that, to this heavily regulated, impersonal, one-size-fits-all monstrosity, where they teach to test, and test to validate funding which just gets grossly mismanaged in their pipeline regardless of how much you throw at it.. and everything must be so utterly, soullessly PC and devoid of character or individuality... 

It's just super fucking disappointing.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

father of 3 here, been to dozens of conferences at this point. Your experience was rather typical. They are focused on the stragglers and slow kids, trying to bring them up to where your daughter is at. Thus your daughter gets little or no attention. She doesn't need it. She's achieving what the "systems" goals say she shroud be achieving. My middle son is extremely gifted (standard testing puts him 6+ grades advanced in some subjects), they spend almost zero time looking at his academic progress or goals. We had to demand he be tested for the gifted program, because despite obvious test scores demonstrated clear qualification, they have no motive to meet his needs beyond getting him to meet the same standards of all the others. He obviously qualified and is now labeled, but there isn't much that comes with that. We get the same 2 minute talk about how he is doing, and the rest is showing us paper trackers that prove he doesn't need any extra help or interventions because he "passes" the standard tests. In his last report card, he exceeded in every single measured category, he still got nothing extra. 

My youngest is meeting or exceeding, she too gets exactly the same conference session you described. She's never in trouble, does her work, does well on tests. To the teacher she is invisible but appreciated. The teacher hardly knows her, she's busy dealing with the feral children. the bottom half takes up 95% of the teachers time and effort. At this age it's pretty important to bring the bottom up to standard, even if it means not advancing successful students.

My oldest has some disabilities, we often went over on our allotted time.


That student that went over on time, they probably had a lot to talk about. That student was likely lagging or struggling, and needed extra "work".

I'm not basing the system, it's designed to meet the needs of the most, not the needs of everyone. It does what it was designed to do. 

Disclaimer, my wife has been a public school teacher for 20 years (high school), so I'm privy to the inner workings and obstacles within the system. What you describe is "normal".


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Yep, @ultracrepidarian. Shitshow is a good word for it. I also try not to poison my children's minds against it, in case our circumstances change and they have to attend someday. Mostly I just emphasize the time aspect: 40 hours a week, plus homework! When is there time for anything else? 

Is homeschooling at all a possibility for you? If you have a gifted and motivated child, she might make it very easy for you.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Hate to break it to you, but it happens everywhere, even in private school K-12. Everyone teaches to the test and the most attention go to problem children, so if your daughter isn't a problem child then your parent-teacher conferences go quickly. The parent-teacher conferences I've been to have been with an ENFJ who runs the gifted and talented education program, and she'd take to take a more personal approach since her class didn't really have problem cases. But with my daughter's program, she's taught to the test and there's an added bit of competition, since she's in class with people of a similarly high IQ.

Unless you're mega wealthy like Elon Musk, who can just start his own school for his kids, everyone goes through the same system. :wink:

So it's not easy anywhere. You have to do the best you can and hope they grow up to be good and productive adults.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

They are just doing their job in a bureaucratic system. Everything is compartmentalized, "scientifically" measured, streamlined to be a factory of finely tuned kids ready for tests and exams who are going to spend all their waking hours learning how to play around tests and scores and nothing else.

It's getting more and more difficult to raise a reasonably balanced child and if you manage to do so, your kid is already ahead of the competition for the rest of her life. I feel truly sorry for the 90s 00s kids who are frequently labelled as useless, brain-dead etc.. The education system failed them and they fail the society when they grow up. Can we blame them? Then one day they realise they are being shitted on and wasted their most important years doing nothing to ready themselves for the world they have to face.... then they go to strike, they break stuff, they burn shops... I ain't talking crazy it's happening right here where I live now. It WILL come back to you when our kids are conditioned in the wrong way and become unbalanced.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@t4u6 - How about only people who actually have kids reply to this thread. 

Otherwise, no one cares what you think.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Scoobyscoob said:


> @*t4u6* - How about only people who actually have kids reply to this thread.
> 
> Otherwise, no one cares what you think.


Then don't. Should I care?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

It sounds like you had some good preschool/inhome daycare teachers. That's great. I definitely like that type of program philosophy, but just to throw in my own two cents about the entire private education industry, I don't think private is always better.

I would guess that for every program like you had your kid in, where many different religions were accepted, there are probably ten or twenty religious private schools that force kids to pray to one god, and push religion on them.

So while yeah, it's wonderful your kid got to learn about Diwali (and I taught Diwali at my old school that had a similar philosophy), but the reason why they don't allow that in public school is to keep teachers or schools from pushing their religions onto your children--making them pray, telling them so and so will go to hell, etc. 

I've also worked in a private preschool where I had to lead children in prayer (I'm not even Christian) and I was told not to tell children that humans and dinosaurs didn't coexist, because 'maybe they did...we don't really know.'

So while I personally am a fan of teaching about different cultures and religions, I also imagine there would be so much push-back from Christian families who don't want their children to learn blasphemy or something at school (and school is already under fire from some fundamentalists for teaching evolution and Sex Education. Ultimately though--your kid's pre-school philosophy fits more with what I think public schools should be like--teacher various holidays and about different cultures. And I agree there are tons of problems with standardized testing.

But that's all not really hear nor there.

----


The benefits most private schools have are the small class sizes.

Like your old pre-school teachers probably had some ratio restrictions--here in California it's one teacher per twelve children (ages three to six).

I do find it disturbing that once kids reach kindergarten the ratio can jump up to thirty kids to one teacher.

Elementary school often focuses more on academics, but if a teacher has that many kids it is really hard for her to give all of them attention for their social/emotional development. I think that this is why the social/emotional development falls to the wayside, especially since schools are held to standardized testing. So they really have to focus on academics.

Not only that but Private schools tend to have more people with higher socio-economic status, so their children have waaaayyy more resources and support than children in public schools (who may even be neglected or homeless at times).

So naturally, rich kids are going to do better in school, on average, because they don't have the same types of problems that other kids face. This means your public school is going to have more kids, more kids who lack resources to deal with their struggles, and so that is going to make the class environment different.

The other thing is that good preschools are good for kids--so your kid was in a good program, with other kids who were also in a good program. Some of these kids coming into public kindergarten haven't ever even been in pre-school. They are going to require way more help adapting, and probably going to do worse and have more social problems than kids who went to preschool like your kid did.

And the fact that the vast majority of pre-school is private is part of this problem. Because not everyone can afford to send their kids to preschool. https://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2017/12/12/568378251/does-preschool-pay-off-tulsa-says-yes

But anyway--the reason why your pre-school teacher has time to shoot the shit with you in conferences is because he's probably got a ratio of UP to twelve kids. Whereas your elementary teacher might have to schedule for thirty conferences. She's just not going to have the same time to focus on your child or their social/emotional development. 

Plus in a preschool like that your teacher may spend three years with your child? If a smaller in-home, could be even four or five years. In a public school, your kid will get a new teacher every grade, typically.

And the expectations do change--from a focus on social/emotional development to academic, as children age. But I agree with you--I think it's still such an integral part of child development all through the school years. And yet we really only test and hold standards for academic development, and seem to totally ignore the social/emotional needs of children, and there are huge problems with that.

I think part of the solution, in the long term, would be a public preschool system. Not mandatory, but available for any parent who wants to send their kids to preschool.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm curious. Is this thread about the American education system and/or elsewhere? Just wondering if the problems are specific to a country or if schools around the world have the same issues.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Morpheus83 said:


> I'm curious. Is this thread about the American education system and/or elsewhere? Just wondering if the problems are specific to a country or if schools around the world have the same issues.


My guess that it's America that OP was talking about (mentioned celebrating Kwanzaa). Those problems are totally not America specific. I can say that I would have loved school more if it wasn't depersonalized shitshow. I mostly learned to ignore it and procrastinate my work. There are some teachers, who aren't like that, but it doesn't matter. If majority of them are like OP described, than it's no good.

At some point in my life I started to question if I struggle due to lacking will, but it wasn't that. It was that way too often I felt nearly zero personal responsibility to work for school. It's all nearly meaningless. But, when I'm interested in something and engaging in my hobbies, I start to work much better. As weird as it may sound, but when I care about my hobbies I'm much more scientific about them compared to academic stuff. I can say that I have been investigating how microprocessors work on very low level and read several textbooks about that, but when I have math at school, I can barely open my textbook.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

This is one of those things in life where if you want it done right you have to do it yourself which is easier said than done but in society these days leaving it up to someone else to educate your kids isn't going to end well. You don't have to go far to find examples of what the meat grinder of public education produces mainly people who end up not being able to properly provide for themselves let alone their families coupled with crippled chances of success in life. I've seen it time and time again more times than a man can shake a stick at where people who did decently to very good in college/university still ended up in dead end jobs. One time a business owner complained to me that when three of his employees after graduating from college (aviation) neither of them were able to land jobs despite their efforts. 

When it comes to politics and religion public schools are horrendous offenders as they indoctrinate their students into certain viewpoints for which have been mainstream for the past two or three generations.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

@ultracrepidarian, first, I'm very heartened to hear about your daughter's preschool experience. It sounds like it was a wonderful fit, and I'm so happy she got so much good care and cultivated attention. I'm also very sorry that your first experience with public school was negative for you. I think that most of all what I notice in your post is the richness of the previous preschool experience contrasted by the lack of information on her current experience. 



> to go from that, to this heavily regulated, impersonal, one-size-fits-all monstrosity, where they teach to test, and test to validate funding which just gets grossly mismanaged in their pipeline regardless of how much you throw at it.. and everything must be so utterly, soullessly PC and devoid of character or individuality...


This is an interesting take on it. Personally - I have attended both public and private schools. I have interned in a public charter school and worked in public schools. My mom has worked in both private and public schools, and my husband has worked in a number of public schools. Here are my thoughts... 

What I would say is, yes, the public schools are heavily regulated, they do generally teach to the tests, and they do use testing to validate funding, and, yes, there is some gross mismanagement. However, not all private schools are remotely like the pre-K your daughter attended. What I want to point out most of all is I think that private schools run an enormous spectrum. Some are incredible - hence your experience - and some are shadier. It's the whole regulation thing, pros and cons alike. Public school is likely going to be more mediocre, but it's also unlikely to completely fail your child in terms of offering them a reasonable education. For example, while your public school teacher is young and new, if she is in the US, she is guaranteed to either have a license or be in a structured program working towards licensure which (if it's anything like the programs in the two states I've lived in) require regular check-ins and expectations, and teachers and admins partnering with her to be sure she is on track. Private school teachers are not always required to be licensed in any way. A good friend of mine's private school didn't offer any special education resources at all, so while he did fine when he was little, eventually his dyscalculia caught up with him, and went unaddressed for 8 years while he was told by his teachers that he wasn't trying hard enough. It was only when he got into public high school that he finally was able to commute to a nearby school to get additional assistance in math, and he started passing for the first time. Happy story - he now teaches math!

Regarding socialization in particular, I've noticed that private schools seem to create insulated, social structures, from administration through to student bodies. Private schools have to get their money from somewhere, too, and just as public schools are often hyper-focused on test results, private schools can hyper-focus on grant fundraising, showiness, religious mission, particular individuals, and so on. My first private school was very achievement-focused, presentation-focused, and very, very white. I think it was wonderful in many ways, but it also catered to a very narrow socioeconomic stratum, and I am positive that didn't help my socialization. My next private school was religious, and slightly more normal socially, but didn't engage us in many hands-on activities or thinking outside the school. The worst socialization I can think of was for my best friend, who was homeschooled. Her dad was very intelligent and I think he probably did an excellent job with most of her schooling, since she transitioned right into public 9th grade quite normally, but he used very religious education books and she basically didn't learn science, and she really didn't have normal socialization at all, since her only social outlet was through her church. Her parents ensured that her entire world was bounded by their very specific religion, which is a bit frightening to me. That all being said, my brother went to a public school that was so fraught with misbehavior that it was run like a prison state, and he ended up doing much better after transferring. So, as with almost all things, there is a happy medium... 

The sum total wisdom of my experience suggests that the best place is often a public school that is special/different somehow, like a charter or magnet school that caters to an area of the student's interest (e.g. my science-oriented brother went to an excellent public science magnet, I interned at a fantastic small environmentally-focused charter school, my mom taught in a specialized special education branch of the school district, etc.). But the answer for what is best will be different for every child... regardless, by giving your daughter so much support and attention you are already giving her a huge dose of exactly what will benefit her the most, which is faith in herself, freedom and encouragement to explore, and resilience so that when she falls she can get right back up again. And - don't underestimate you and your wife's introverted strengths in raising your daughter. My mom is very, very extraverted and I'm so grateful to have been raised by her - I'm a pretty socially fluid introvert largely thanks to observing and learning from her. Your daughter will have her own inborn strength in socialization as an extravert... she may already be helping her introverted peers, haha! 

Lastly, I did feel sadness when I read that you had used the word "impersonal". It does sound like your experience with the public school so far has been impersonal, and I am sorry for that. I know and have known so many wonderful people working in public schools, even though some days the bureaucracy can make it seem faceless. I do think it's also worth pointing out that the teacher has really had far less than two months with the kids, and she's still grappling with a new job. Like any new employee, she was probably hired because they saw good potential in her, and she's probably using that in the classroom with the kids, where she likely shines more than in a long string of parent-teacher conferences. Sounds like she did a lot of preparation for what she was told to present, and that she wasn't ready to give you a socioemotional analysis of your daughter that night. Why don't you ask the teacher if you could meet with her privately one afternoon to talk about your daughter's socialization, and adaptation and growth in certain areas of your concern, so that she can spend a few days observing, thinking, and preparing to talk about exactly that? Who knows, maybe she's just an introvert too.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Semi-unrelated to my initial post but, just had to put it somewhere. Friday after school I'm going through my daughters homework, and an 'important assignment' was included. A large poster board with a design on it, that we are supposed to cut out and decorate as a family. Per the instructions, 'this is intended to be a project which promotes family participation' and we can decorate the design however we'd like to. Then at the bottom of this, in larger, bolded, underlined font.. it states "*PLEASE REMEMBER - THIS IS NOT A COMPETITION!"
*
…………..lmfao. WUT? 

_I know I know_, it's something many people wouldn't think twice about, and something certainly not worth reading too much into. But I can't help it. WTAF. Like, why would that even need to be said? Seriously, I'm at such a complete loss. Wondering if there really are enough families out there that actually view their 6 yr olds projects (and a most basic, artistic craft project no less) as an opportunity to flaunt some status? Is that really even a common enough occurrence at this point to justify a communication on it? I'm skeptical of that.. I've encountered most of these kids and their guardians (small community) enough to assume that there was absolutely no need what so ever for that strange tiddlebit, _but maybe I'm wrong_. Maybe I'm completely out of touch with the cold-hearted, competitive world of 6 yo's and their families 'one upping' other families. HAH. Or maybe, it's more reflective of the teacher herself... the way she sees us and her role and these projects. 

Whatever it is... dam. That is some not-so-funny, funny shit.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@ultracrepidarian Don't you want to WIN?! Don't you want to crush those other families to a pulp?! Where's your fighting spirit?! Kill them! Kill them with that poster til blood runs in the halls of that school!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ultracrepidarian said:


> Semi-unrelated to my initial post but, just had to put it somewhere. Friday after school I'm going through my daughters homework, and an 'important assignment' was included. A large poster board with a design on it, that we are supposed to cut out and decorate as a family. Per the instructions, 'this is intended to be a project which promotes family participation' and we can decorate the design however we'd like to. Then at the bottom of this, in larger, bolded, underlined font.. it states "*PLEASE REMEMBER - THIS IS NOT A COMPETITION!"
> *
> …………..lmfao. WUT?
> 
> ...


You new to middle class life? :laughing:

But yeah, if the teacher didn't put that line in there, then there are some parents out there that would spend hundreds of dollars and several hours try-harding to make the best of the best poster board in the class/school.


----------



## noname3788 (Sep 16, 2019)

ultracrepidarian said:


> Semi-unrelated to my initial post but, just had to put it somewhere. Friday after school I'm going through my daughters homework, and an 'important assignment' was included. A large poster board with a design on it, that we are supposed to cut out and decorate as a family. Per the instructions, 'this is intended to be a project which promotes family participation' and we can decorate the design however we'd like to. Then at the bottom of this, in larger, bolded, underlined font.. it states "*PLEASE REMEMBER - THIS IS NOT A COMPETITION!"
> *
> …………..lmfao. WUT?
> 
> ...


For some parents, when they are unable to achieve anything in life by themselves, their child becomes their achievement, and they compete against other parents by boasting about their child's school career. Everything get's optimized so the child has optimal grades, perfectly planned life's with a lot of resources spend on nearly everything; the sad thing is, the child gets neglected, as it's own interests don't matter at all. Those parents also believe their childs are capable of becoming the next Einstein or Mozart, and that their child's shoudn't be critized at all since they are perfect at anything...

With that little rant out of the window, let's get back to the original topic. While I don't have children (so my experience is limited), I know a few people who want to become teachers, who study their subjects and some didactics at university, and I also looked into some of the teaching books for upcoming teachers. First, the books usually do a good job at explaining various teaching methods, the pros and cons of each, and also give detailed advice about dealing if heterogenous groups of children (such as differences at grades, understanding of the material, but also social status, avaible money and religious differences). Second, the didactic lectures seem to be quite boring, and focus heavily on methods, testing procedures and documentation, which isn't too surprising since the students also need to pass an exam on this one. I believe the reason why OP's child isn't getting enough attention from the teachers is a political, or rather societal one: A different understanding of equality.
To be more precise, the intended goal of school is to teach a certain set of skills to all children, so everyone has good chances to start a career after that one. The focus is clearly on the struggling students, teachers are supposed to do everything to bring these back to the same level as everyone else. That's not a part of their education as teachers, but political decisions. "Leave no child behind" isn't only a thing in America, but in all western countries. I talked about equality before, and what, for example, gifted children don't get is the same level of attention, challenge and achievement as other children. In short, they're not able to develop their skillset as good as they should, they are denied in developing their full potential, in contrast to the children to get the support they need (because they would struggle otherwise).
I can't blame the teachers, they're doing what they are supposed to do, and I guess many of them would want to improve the situation at hand, but they aren't allowed to do so. Also, notice how every form of support to good students is imidiately labeled as "elitism", even if the children who would benefit aren't in high-income families. The school system does exactly what most people want it to do.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

Know educators who have been in the career for decades. They're not crazy about where things are, but it's what they are told to do. If you push for your kids to be in those teachers' classes they may give you a slight bit more of what you are looking for, but again they are working within the system that dictates their main focus.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

ultracrepidarian said:


> Alrighty, so this is really just a general vent/rant about my disappointment with my daughters school experience so far.
> 
> soullessly PC and devoid of character or individuality...
> 
> It's just super fucking disappointing.


Is this in the United States? Its a thinker country
https://personality-database.com/profile/50641/usa-countries-mbti-personality-type


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

Continued from above post

Which is why in comparison to france we have only 3 years of middle school. The focus is on resources and tests because theyre objective. One of The criticm of no.. nclb.. behind act is that those with 1 point lower than cutoff get into remedial placement, and somewhat making a selection of students whether it be good parents / guardian who have money and willing to jump through hoops, elitism.

In other poorer countries maybe aside from uk england a rich country there are uniforms in 90% of public schools so i think if one complains of lack of community involvement rather than just say heres the resources... but you know that canada has recently did well in the PISA international test... 

Pc politicial correctness is priotized over high pisa scores, because well we the United states of America have a weird culture that relys a lot on daycare and bottlefeeding. And for intuitives, sodium fluoride.

my 2 cents

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Why do I see a _"buuhuu ma child is gifted and too good for public schooling!"_ and why do I want to say _"Your kid is fine. Your kid will do fine in life. Be happy about that you ungrateful fuck."_


----------

